# Things you'd miss about Dubai



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

My mate left here after 25 years with a tear in his eye, his company said either take a 60% cut in salary or go - loyalty eh?

Anyways, he's on the plane as we speak, but we had a conversation last night about the things he'd miss here, these included...

The road system, it's great (seriously - once you get your head around it) and being able to get from place to place relatively quickly.

The rate of change
The buildings
The close mates
and
Jockeys...

So if you left tomorrow, what is it that you would miss???


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

you


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

People pandering to my laziness - bringing me food/drinks to my desk when I'm in the same building, filling my car with petrol for me, driving me from the car park right to the tee at the driving range, etc.

Being able to go to any bar and open a tab and not have the hassle of queuing at the bar to get a round in.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Being able to go to any bar and open a tab and not have the hassle of queuing at the bar to get a round in.



Yeah, this ^^^

And "One more sir?" while you still have an inch or so left on your current pint


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

I could certainly use some of that....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Flying Leprechaun said:


> you


How can you miss me, we only met that once, in that dark alley, with the smell of old dears wee....

You can't tell me you miss that?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

open shoes and dresses, comfortable driving, Emirates airlines (lol), couple of favorite restaurants and that's probably it... all best friends are back home


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

the lack of tax..........


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> How can you miss me, we only met that once, in that dark alley, with the smell of old dears wee....
> 
> You can't tell me you miss that?


Could have sworn it was an over fermented carboy of Baracuda's best rejects!


----------

